# 4-stroke 6 hp Tohatsu Outboard Issues



## hahnzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I recently bought a slightly used (told there were about 10 hours on it) tohatsu 4-stroke 6hp outboard motor to use with a mercury inflatable dinghy. I took it out for the first time this weekend and it ran great on its first trip. 

When I took it out again the next day, it seemed to be working well again, but after about 30 minutes of use it seemed to suddenly make a more high-pitched noise and became what I describe as "jerky" or "jumpy." It almost seemed as if it might stall, but when i turned down the throttle a bit it still seemed run somewhat smoothly (still sounded a bit louder and high-pitched).

I was wondering if anyone might have an idea as to what caused this - I have a few thoughts/things to add:

-I believe the motor is due for an oil change. The person I bought it from said it could use one in the near future.
-I used the gas that was sitting in the fuel tank when I bought it. I'm not sure how old it was and in retrospect this was probably a bad idea. Could this be the issue?


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Bad gas is responsible for most operating problems. Try putting carberator cleaner in the tank and running it through. But first; does your motor have a window so you can see the oil level in the engine? I believe it should. Is the level at 1/2 way up that window? Do you have enough oil? If so, it's undoubtably bad fuel. 

Keep a stabilizer in your fuel so you avoid this problem in the future. 

Tod


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bad gas, bad oil, I'm guessing this motor sat for a while. You should really do a thorough tune up. Engine oil and filter, lower gear case oil, fuel filter, air filter (probably just a washable element, spark plug, zincs (if more than half worn). You can try to run carb cleaner through the carburetor directly, such as Valvtec Marine Motor De-Carb. I'm not sure that adding to the fuel will do much, if she is already showing signs of trouble. You may need to re-build the carb altogether. You bought a low time engine, but sitting idle is worse than being used and having more hours.

By the way, were you getting a good tail of water flowing out from the cooling?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

The stalling is usually not serious... the high pitched sound? Worries me....I can only guess...... is the oil full? Perhaps a vacuum line popped off? There is one from the crank vent to the carb....


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Check the gear shifter linkages. The high pitch sound, may be the motor slipping in and out of neutral.

The jumpy/jerky feel may be the motor shifting in and out of gear.


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Since the motor is new to you also check the lower unit for lubricant.
-CH


----------

